# The Road To Sisal



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

So....I have been travelling to Mexico for almost 40 years and just as Goldilocks did, I found the town that is just right for my retirement. Almost all of the information I read is about San Miguel Allenda or Lake Chalapa. I want to retire in a few years and DO NOT want to end up in an expat community. I want to live in a small fishing village just as local people do. I spent 2 weeks in the Yucatan, a place I return too often, but this passed September (2014) I rented a house for 10 days in Sisal and the town was more than just right. Does anyone have information about moving to this beautiful fishing village on the Gulf Coast?

I am not interested in purchasing property, but renting a small house. 

Thanks


----------



## Deana & Paul (Mar 9, 2015)

Kim,
Where did you rent? What did you do while in Sisal? Did you have a car? We are looking at retiring near there and are looking for information. Thanks!


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Come on  you guys are in real estate right ? Two newthreads regarding Sisal in like an hour ??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cuerna1 said:


> Come on  you guys are in real estate right ? Two newthreads regarding Sisal in like an hour ??


One of the threads is not new, but is a response to an older thread.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> One of the threads is not new, but is a response to an older thread.


Good catch ! They must teach that skill in moderator school


----------



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

Go to Vacationhomerentals.com and look for the one bedroom,oceanfront house with a pool owned by Ricardo Perez who knows everything about Sisal and the Yucatan. I am returning again this year in September. I swam, walked, wrote, read, visited Izamal, Uxmal, Hununcma and Merida...still lots to see. Very quiet, friendly people...I went each day to the shops for my daily Spanish "lesson"
I reccomend a car but shop around and do your homework as insurance is mandatory and can be expensive.
Progresso and Chelem are good day trips....mostly I spent my time there existing as I would if I lived there..market each day, stargazing and fire flies at night. Write if you have any other questions.


----------



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

Get a grip.


----------

